# Savage M10 Predator



## 58504451 (Jan 6, 2006)

Anybody have any experience with the Savage M10 Predator??? How about the Remington M7 Predator?? Looking for a lightweight gun for calling. Thanks.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Alot of people like Savages. I have two rimfires a22 & 17hmr. I love those two. I used to have a modle 111 270 with accu trigger and I hated it. For two reasons a) It was inacurate, it was all over the paper and I bought it brand new and this was just after sighting it in and hunting one deer with it, so the barrel couldn't be so dirty it was all over the paper OFF THE BENCH!!!!!!! b)It has some features missing that makes it a little more unsafe than a usual gun. It has no floorplate (not the end of the world but I want to have one) and it has a habit of not ejecting live rounds (like when your unloading!)

I hunt yotes with 2 different brands Remington and Ruger. Never shot one of those M7 Predator but If I were you I would get it over the Savage. Or look into a M77 Ruger. Neither gun will let you down.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I think either one would be an excellent rifle! I have a savage model 12 Varmint rifle with a 26 inch heavy barrel in 22-250. No floor plate as mentioned abouve but that is a minor annoyance because the rifle is a tack driver and the accutrigger is better than I hoped it could be! I just got the rifle for Christmas but so far I could not be happier!!


----------

